# Energy Quiz



## begreen (Oct 22, 2010)

OK kids, here's a fun test on energy. See how you do:

http://www.eia.doe.gov/energyexplained/resources/energy_quiz/question_01.cfm?featureclicked=1&


----------



## midwestcoast (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey, it didn't give me a score at the end.  I think I got 6 wrong? Pretty good I'd say. It isn't fair though, as some questions were hard


----------



## Dune (Oct 22, 2010)

I had a few surprises.


----------



## begreen (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes, there were some questions that I intuitively had correct, but chose the wrong answer, like the energy content question that included the hamburgers. Good quiz.


----------



## nate379 (Oct 23, 2010)

ADD kicked in after question #5 haha.


----------



## semipro (Oct 23, 2010)

Well now I just feel stupid. 

Very informative though.


----------



## btuser (Oct 26, 2010)

I got six wrong.  two of them are trick questions, because where you get your oil will determine how much gas you get from a gallon.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 26, 2010)

I didn't do very well.


----------



## btuser (Oct 27, 2010)

I blew the biofuel/biomass question too.  To me, that's a liqud and ethanol is the right answer.


----------



## precaud (Oct 27, 2010)

I did pretty good, but only because I have an investment in the oil industry (a contrarian play) and have learned a lot about it in the process, and got most of the oil-related ones right. That wood was the largest biofuels source was a surprise. Duh.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Oct 27, 2010)

the statement in question 2 says that hydropower accounts for 35% of renewable energy  quote Americans used renewable energy sources to meet about 8% of our total energy needs in 2009. Hydropower provided the most energy, followed by wood, biofuels, wind, biomass waste, geothermal, and solar. Hydropower accounted for 35% of renewable energy use.

yet question 6 states that  half of the "renewable energy " used in the us, last i checked that was 50%  so questions 2 and 6 are contradictory.

other than that i thought it was fun, i was right on 16 out of twenty obviously missing question 2 i went with biomass (confirmed by the 6th question) as well as a couple others that i flat didnt know , good quiz but the site (.gov) needs to rethink their questions


----------



## precaud (Oct 27, 2010)

16 out of 20? You're a pro!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Oct 27, 2010)

I hope we are grading on a curve.  That was humbling.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 27, 2010)

Got 4 wrong  But some were just best guesses ,some surprises as well,would have to be VEEEEEEEEEEERY smart to get 100% correct.


----------

